# paint brake calipers



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

how many people have painted their brake calipers? I know mine are dirty and look like crap. I got some new summer wheels and know a painted set of calipers would look way better behind them. What the process for someone that wants to do it?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: paint brake calipers (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_how many people have painted their brake calipers? I know mine are dirty and look like crap. I got some new summer wheels and know a painted set of calipers would look way better behind them. What the process for someone that wants to do it?
 Process:
Buy caliper paint kit.
Follow instructions to the letter (that means clean the heck outa the calipers)
Protect rubber dust boot and remove rubber pin boots B4 cleaning/painting so you don't have to rebuild calipers afterwards!


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: paint brake calipers (spitpilot)*

I've never taken the calipers off, how tough is that?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: paint brake calipers (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_I've never taken the calipers off, how tough is that?
 You need 8mm allen wrench socket for fronts, 15mm open end wrench and 13mm socket for rears....If you want to paint caliper carriers too it gets more complicated...you need 17 or 18mm socket (can't remember witch) for front carrirers. Rear carriers are 14mm triple square and a "betch" to work on..suspension parts are in the way...get a 14mm triple square bit from "Metalnerd"...cheap and very short, which helps with space issues. The rear caliper carrier bolts are also "stretch one time use"..DO NOT reuse! Buy 4 new ones (about $2-3 each at dealer). Torque settings: Front...guide pins 22 ft lb, carrier bolts 140 ft lbs.
Rear...caliper mounting bolt (has locking compund..either buy new ones or use Loctite Blue on em when replacin) 26 ft lb, Carrier bolts (stretch)...66 ft lb plus an additional 1/4 turn (90 degrees) You're gonna need to have car up very high on stands or on a lift to get room to use a long handled breaker bar (I slid pipe over my bar to make it longer)..to get these puppies cinched down that last 1/4 turn!
Clean and relube the guide pins and the rear caliper pins (you'll take these out with the rubber boots B4 painting carrirers) with "synthetic caliper grease..also lightly lube the points of contact points on the pads with this stuff. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: paint brake calipers (soundguydave)*

Just tape it off really good and you will be fine. That is what I did and 30k later still looks good as the day I painted them. But you do need to take your time and clean. Prep time= good outcome


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: paint brake calipers (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_Just tape it off really good and you will be fine. That is what I did and 30k later still looks good as the day I painted them. But you do need to take your time and clean. Prep time= good outcome

are you saying you didnt take them off and painted them on the car?


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: paint brake calipers (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_ You need 8mm allen wrench socket for fronts, 15mm open end wrench and 13mm socket for rears....If you want to paint caliper carriers too it gets more complicated...you need 17 or 18mm socket (can't remember witch) for front carrirers. Rear carriers are 14mm triple square and a "betch" to work on..suspension parts are in the way...get a 14mm triple square bit from "Metalnerd"...cheap and very short, which helps with space issues. The rear caliper carrier bolts are also "stretch one time use"..DO NOT reuse! Buy 4 new ones (about $2-3 each at dealer). Torque settings: Front...guide pins 22 ft lb, carrier bolts 140 ft lbs.
Rear...caliper mounting bolt (has locking compund..either buy new ones or use Loctite Blue on em when replacin) 26 ft lb, Carrier bolts (stretch)...66 ft lb plus an additional 1/4 turn (90 degrees) You're gonna need to have car up very high on stands or on a lift to get room to use a long handled breaker bar (I slid pipe over my bar to make it longer)..to get these puppies cinched down that last 1/4 turn!
Clean and relube the guide pins and the rear caliper pins (you'll take these out with the rubber boots B4 painting carrirers) with "synthetic caliper grease..also lightly lube the points of contact points on the pads with this stuff. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds like much for nice calipers. For some reason, I have no problem poking around in the engine and under the car, but when it comes to the brakes, I like to stay away..


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: paint brake calipers (soundguydave)*

There is a guy selling GTI front calipers with 15k miles, might that be a better option, and get better braking at the same time?


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

just take a can of RustOleum spray paint, i have had mine painted for over a year now and they havn't faded. just take off the wheel no need to take the caliper off, just spray close and with fast sweeps side to side, up and down. If you get any on the rotor as soon as you drive the car its going to wear off


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

see if this will help.
http://rabbitownersclub.com/vw....html


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

That's pretty interesting thanks. Seems easy enough to do.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: paint brake calipers (soundguydave)*

Yes I did


----------

